# Vic's Challenge and the Ohio Walleye Federation



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

*2nd Annual
Vic’s challenge*
Sponsored by Vic’s Sports Center Tallmadge Road / Kent, OH 44240 330.673.7600
Lake Erie Open – Geneva OH July 16th 2015 7:00 AM to 4:00 PM
Blow Day July 17th
$250 Entry Fee - Includes Big Fish Bonus and other Bonuses
100% Payout – Plus $800 in other Bonuses
Up to 5 anglers per boat – No membership required – 6 Rods per boat
Boat Field Capped at 50 – Weight of biggest 5 Fish
50 Boat Field: 1st $5000, 2nd $2500, 3rd $1800, 4th $1500,
5th $1200 (Payout based on a full 50 boat field)
Guaranteed Bonus’s:
Big Fish $250 Big Sheep Head $150
Vic’s Bonuses:
Ranger / Starcraft $250
Highest finishing family team bonus $150
We will be holding Raffles and giving away other Prizes
HAVE FUN AND FISH WITH US!!
*More Information and Registration see *www.fishowf.club or look us up on Face Book https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ohio-Walleye-Federation/554964111183365

*This is a Side Pot Tournament*


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Filling up fast*, Money and Registration are due by Friday July 8th or once we reach 50 boats


----------



## Dcummins (Jul 19, 2013)

I signed up last night did not receive a confirmation on registration side how long does that take? Pm me please


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

PM Sent
Thanks Steve


Dcummins said:


> I signed up last night did not receive a confirmation on registration side how long does that take? Pm me please


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Just 2 days left*

Are you up for a challenge? We hope to see you at the *2nd annual Vic’s Sports Center Challenge*!!!!


Just a reminder, the Ohio Walleye Federation Vic’s Challenge on Saturday 7/16/16(blow day Sunday 7/17/16) is a week and half away. This event will be held at the Geneva State Park Marina.2 to 5 persons teams allowed, maximum of 6 poles allowed, 2 person teams limited to 4 rods, *no membership fee required and open to all competitors.

This is a side pot Tournament*


Deadline:

*Mail*-Must be postmarked this Thursday 7/7/16

*PayPal*-Due Friday 7/8/16 by midnight


Register at www.fishowf.club.


Hope to see you there!


The OWF Committee



SB2 said:


> *2nd Annual
> Vic’s challenge*
> Sponsored by Vic’s Sports Center Tallmadge Road / Kent, OH 44240 330.673.7600
> Lake Erie Open – Geneva OH July 16th 2015 7:00 AM to 4:00 PM
> ...


----------

